# Bone Cancer



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Hey folks ...

Hope all are well, including your wonderful pets. I posted in the Sick Pigeon forum, but wanted to check here as well. One of my pigeons was tentatively diagnosed with bone cancer in her wing. Does anyone have any experience with this? Any recommendations for how I can help my hen feel as well as possible under the circumstances? Thanks.

Derrick


----------



## ETphonehome (Jan 3, 2012)

I found this link from which I took the next text, maybe it helps.



> Fibrosarcomas (tumors arising from connective tissue) are one of the more common types of cancer found in birds, and these are often seen on the wing or leg. They are most often diagnosed in budgerigars, cockatiels, macaws and other species of parrot. They often feel like a firm mass surrounding a long bone, and if large enough, this type of tumor might result in the skin over it becoming ulcerated from the bird picking at it or because the skin has become compromised. If discovered early on, surgical removal, often involving amputation of the limb, can be curative, however, these are likely to metastasize to lung, liver, bone or elsewhere with time. I have removed many a fibrosarcoma, most often from the wings of cockatiels, and most have gone on to live long, happy lives, albeit, with only one wing remaining!


http://www.exoticpetvet.net/avian/cancer.html


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

ETphonehome -- Thank you very much for the info. That's very helpful, really appreciate it.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Just wanted to say hi and I'm so sorry to hear that, Derrick.


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Treesa -- Thanks for the response, and appreciate your sympathy. Have missed folks here on the site, and wish I was posting with better news or a funny story. My little hen, Pete, is still carrying her wing low and not using it after about 5 days of meds, but she is also in the process of passing some grit that has her constipated (grit constipation grounded my other pij for a week, when he could fly).

I will keep you posted, and wish well to you and yours.

D


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Be sure to get a second opinion on the posible diagnosis and I'll keep my finger crosses that it isn't cancer.

Please do update us.


----------

